# Surplus Security Supplies



## PatriotSystems (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone know a place to sell Surplus equipment, I've got alot of overstock I'd like to get rid of

Thanks In Advance

Nick
Patriot Security Systems


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

PatriotSystems said:


> Anyone know a place to sell Surplus equipment, I've got alot of overstock I'd like to get rid of


Ebay and Craigslist come to mind


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

you didn said - wats u'r equipments?


----------

